# No 4.5's on Trek Website



## PhillyFan (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm in the market for a new road bike and wanted to do some research on the 4.5 Madone and Domane. I don't see either one on Trek's website, but I do see the other 4 series models. Should I assume they were taken down and will be updated when the 2014 models are available?


----------



## philipw33 (Jan 29, 2012)

looks like the 2013 Madone 4.5 was the last 4.5

2013 Bike Archive - Trek Bicycle


----------



## softreset (Sep 10, 2013)

PhillyFan said:


> I'm in the market for a new road bike and wanted to do some research on the 4.5 Madone and Domane. I don't see either one on Trek's website, but I do see the other 4 series models. Should I assume they were taken down and will be updated when the 2014 models are available?


Trek is in the process of doing real-time updates to their website, I saw them mention something about a 'soft' open via their Facebook page this morning. It sounds like they're adding products regularly so it's possible that the 4.5 haven't been updated yet.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

The 4.5's have been replaced with the 4.7


----------



## softreset (Sep 10, 2013)

tihsepa said:


> The 4.5's have been replaced with the 4.7


That's cool that you get full Ultegra versus the Ultegra/105/other mix from the 4.5, just kind of a bummer that there's this $950 'gap' in the line up. It definitely makes the 4.0 & 4.3 more appealing (at least to my budget).

I'll be curious when they update the Project One build page with the 4 & 5 series Domane.


----------



## PhillyFan (Jan 30, 2013)

tihsepa said:


> The 4.5's have been replaced with the 4.7


Oh well. I guess I'll look at the Synapse and Roubaix.


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

Spend the $$ for the Domane. It's a game changer in category. I went from a Synapse 105 to a 6.9 what a difference.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

tihsepa said:


> The 4.5's have been replaced with the 4.7


With only a $400 difference between it and the 5.2, I'm wondering what the point is?


----------



## softreset (Sep 10, 2013)

mpre53 said:


> With only a $400 difference between it and the 5.2, I'm wondering what the point is?


In doing a quick glance of the spec comparison it looks like it's mostly contact point upgrades, the drivetrains are identical.

5.2

- Nicer saddle
- Carbon stem
- IsoZone handlebar
- Ride Tuned seatpost (whatever that means)
- R3 Hardcase Lite tires

I'd definitely prefer the all black look of the 5.2 to the 4.7 black/white mix and this is coming from a guy on the 4.5.


----------



## Slow Ride (Jul 10, 2008)

mpre53 said:


> With only a $400 difference between it and the 5.2, I'm wondering what the point is?


But "only $400" puts one near 4 grand by the time you pay tax and add accessories. The 4.7 is overpriced, to move more people into the 5.2. The 5 series has internal cable routing and probably all carbon fork. Internal routing is nice particularly for DI2. 

But what do I know? I purchased a Project One with 6770 and RXL wheelset. I'd probably do just as well with a 4.3 and added 6770 and external wiring.


----------



## Gaspasser1 (Jan 28, 2012)

PhillyFan:
Have you test ridden a Domane yet? If not, you should do so. I rode 7 different bikes and the Domane stood out to me. It was so comfortable, yet still very responsive! It's an incredible ride. I initially went into the LBS thinking I wanted something a little more "exotic" then a Trek. Maybe a Pinarello or something. But after riding the Domane I was hooked. I have not ridden a Synapse, but I have ridden a Roubaix before and the ride is no comparison to the Domane IMO. I have only read about guys switching from Synapse to Domane but have no first hand experience. You really need to ride the Domane. I have a friend who's a bike mechanic at my LBS and he was raving about it. I thought he was a bit exaggerated, until I took a ride. It will put a smile on your face.


----------



## PhillyFan (Jan 30, 2013)

Gaspasser1 said:


> PhillyFan:
> Have you test ridden a Domane yet? If not, you should do so. I rode 7 different bikes and the Domane stood out to me. It was so comfortable, yet still very responsive! It's an incredible ride. I initially went into the LBS thinking I wanted something a little more "exotic" then a Trek. Maybe a Pinarello or something. But after riding the Domane I was hooked. I have not ridden a Synapse, but I have ridden a Roubaix before and the ride is no comparison to the Domane IMO. I have only read about guys switching from Synapse to Domane but have no first hand experience. You really need to ride the Domane. I have a friend who's a bike mechanic at my LBS and he was raving about it. I thought he was a bit exaggerated, until I took a ride. It will put a smile on your face.


Thank you for the informative post. My issue is that my budget is around 2500.00 and I hate the black and white color scheme of the 4.7. I don't see the 4.5 is available in the UK I wonder why they dropped it here.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

softreset said:


> In doing a quick glance of the spec comparison it looks like it's mostly contact point upgrades, the drivetrains are identical.
> 
> 5.2
> 
> ...


The 5s also have the integrated brakes. For whatever that's worth. Personally, I like mine.

But the 4.5 was priced right for what you got. I could afford to spend a little more, so I went for the 5.2. I wish I had another grand to go to a P1 6 series, but I'm not regretting what I got.


----------



## Gaspasser1 (Jan 28, 2012)

PhillyFan said:


> Thank you for the informative post. My issue is that my budget is around 2500.00 and I hate the black and white color scheme of the 4.7. I don't see the 4.5 is available in the UK I wonder why they dropped it here.


I definitely understand that! Have you looked at the 4.3? It's a cool blue/white combo. The colors are my biggest issue with the Domane also. The 4.5 Black/grey is very nice, but for some reason I think it's only in Europe right? Not sure why they do that. 
Another option I had thought about was buying a 4.0 on sale and upgrading some components, that might also keep you close to $2500. I am not crazy about the 4.7 color scheme either. Don't rush into one, the Project One's should be available soon and maybe they will surprise and have something under $3000.


----------



## softreset (Sep 10, 2013)

mpre53 said:


> The 5s also have the integrated brakes. For whatever that's worth. Personally, I like mine.
> 
> But the 4.5 was priced right for what you got. I could afford to spend a little more, so I went for the 5.2. I wish I had another grand to go to a P1 6 series, but I'm not regretting what I got.


Integrated brakes? I thought only the Madones had that? That's pretty cool that the 5 series have it as well for the Domanes. It looks as though Trek is bringing the P1 customization all the way down to the 4 series so I'll be curious how much you can go to Force 22 or Di2 on a 4 series frame.

I'm definitely happy with the 4.5 price and I love the ride. I figure when I'm ready to upgrade the Di2 stuff will be trickled down to 105 by then.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

softreset said:


> Integrated brakes? I thought only the Madones had that? That's pretty cool that the 5 series have it as well for the Domanes. It looks as though Trek is bringing the P1 customization all the way down to the 4 series so I'll be curious how much you can go to Force 22 or Di2 on a 4 series frame.
> 
> I'm definitely happy with the 4.5 price and I love the ride. I figure when I'm ready to upgrade the Di2 stuff will be trickled down to 105 by then.


Yeah, it's the 5+ Madones with the brakes. I forgot that the subject of the thread is Domane. :lol:

The Madone with H2 is comfortable enough for me.


----------

